# Knitting without Looking



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm a very new knitter (3 yrs), self taught first English style, then when it seemed so slow (compared to crochet) I taught myself continental style. Occasionally I see where some folks can knit away without looking at their work, how do they do that???? Are they English style knitters because I can't for the life of me do it Continental style??s

Opinions, experiences please.....

Noreen (currently with a broken left wrist, so I've been doing a lot of reading and studying until I can hold my needles again)


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

I watch tv and knit all the time BUT it has to be something simple without any increases decreases yarn overs or combinations there of. Anything that requires a lot of counting or concentration I have to look at and count and focus!


----------



## Oakley (Mar 22, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> I watch tv and knit all the time BUT it has to be something simple without any increases decreases yarn overs or combinations there of. Anything that requires a lot of counting or concentration I have to look at and count and focus!


I agree with you about that. I can knit something straighforward without looking, but if there's something different to do, e.g. increases, etc. I have to pay attention to my work!!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

i knit and watch tv also but mainly k & p


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok -- I know folks do it, but are they doing it Continental or English style?????

Noreen


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

loriekennedy said:


> i knit and watch tv also but mainly k & p


I guess I should have been more clear, 'how' are you doing it???? What style???


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

I knit English style in front of the TV for straight forward garments etc K or P or K2tog yo, but nothing too taxing.


----------



## KathieMT (Apr 6, 2011)

Ditto on the watching TV and knitting. I use the English method (throwing with right hand). I've found I have to watch myself knitting socks during exciting movies--I end up knitting faster and have often knitted farther than was needed--oh well knee socks are fun!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

katkarma said:


> loriekennedy said:
> 
> 
> > i knit and watch tv also but mainly k & p
> ...


sorry, English style


----------



## IndigoSpinner (Jul 9, 2011)

I throw with my right hand and knit while watching TV, reading a book, etc.

I keep track of my stitches with the index finger of my left hand. I always have that finger on the stitch closest to the point of the left needle. That's how I know where to put the point of the right needle.

Where there are increases, decreases, or any other shaping or anthing else special, I place a marker, and my left index finger tells me I have to pay attention and DO something. I NEVER use a short bit of yarn for a marker, because I would just knit or purl it and keep right on going because it feels like a stitch.

Hope this helps.


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Wonderful explanation lostarts!!!! There must not be a way to do it Continental. I am trying to do a ruffle scarf English method because of my broken left wrist, its very slow, but at least it helps with my knitting 'withdrawal' and I got to thinking how do folks do this without looking at it...now you've explained it to me....

Thanks,
Noreen


----------



## susanmos2000 (May 10, 2011)

I can tat without watching my hands, but I've never learned to knit that way. I used to think this was a major flaw in my technique, but I've since learned that lots of people have to watch their fingers.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

If i'm not knitting a complicated pattern i can master stocking stitchin the dark or watching tv.


----------



## Sit knit stress less (Nov 3, 2011)

Reading and watching TV while knitting English style is normal for me so long as its a simple knit/purl pattern- wish I could read KP and knit but need both hands to knit and a third for flicking about on KP ^_^ !


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

My friend Hazel and her friends think I am very clever because I talk without looking at my knitting and I don't throw but I do English style, my hands never leave my needles.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

I knit Continental, sometimes without looking. I, too, find that it must be K or P, not complex patterns. I have also found it nearly impossible on anything finer that sport weight.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I can (and do) knit without looking, except for when it comes to say increasing or decreasing... but just plain knitting, purling, whatever... yes I can do it without looking. But when crocheting I DO have to look!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I can (and do) knit without looking, except for when it comes to say increasing or decreasing... but just plain knitting, purling, whatever... yes I can do it without looking. But when crocheting I DO have to look!


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

katkarma said:


> Ok -- I know folks do it, but are they doing it Continental or English style?????
> 
> Noreen


Hi Noreen, Very interesting Question. I learned to knit at 10 when my mom taught me hot to knit and Purl English style. I am a thrower and a fast one at that. Simply Knitting or Purling a row is very easy. I put my left point finger on the left needle and push the first stitch towards the point of needle. I throw with my right hand and pull the yarn through and push at the stitch off of the left needle at the same time with my right thumb. It is very Rhythmic and goes Fast and I can do it while talking or watching TV. Also ANY lace pattern like Feather and Fan which has Yarn Overs and K2 tog on the right side but plain Purling on the wrong side. I can just purl without seeing. One time I (Math Teacher) was doing just that in the Faculty Room one early morning waiting for the school to start and another teacher who teaches knitting as a subject looked at all the Lace fabric facing towards her screamed OMG you knit without looking this Lace Pattern in Public? I became the Knit Doctor for all her students when they drop a Stitch 10 rows down in a pattern!


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

katkarma said:


> I'm a very new knitter (3 yrs), self taught first English style, then when it seemed so slow (compared to crochet) I taught myself continental style. Occasionally I see where some folks can knit away without looking at their work, how do they do that???? Are they English style knitters because I can't for the life of me do it Continental style??s
> 
> Opinions, experiences please.....
> 
> Noreen (currently with a broken left wrist, so I've been doing a lot of reading and studying until I can hold my needles again)


I guess it comes with experience, I knit away without looking at the work too much, but then I have been knitting on and off for about 48 years.


----------



## wombatknits (May 21, 2011)

Hi 

I can brag about not looking at my knitting-English style-because I am totally bblind! I could see when I learnt to knit and now that I am in my 60's and have not had sight since 1979, it is time to stand up and be counted. My patterns before internet were on cassette tapes, narrated by my mother and a close friend. I can play back my tapes and listen to my mother's voice which is a bit eerie as she passed away nearly three years ago due to Alzheimer's. I used to amaze my friends when we went to the cinema and I would bring out my knitting and knit away to my hearts content. That was until I droipped a ball of yarn and it ran down to the first row-how embarrassing. 

So, yes you can knit without looking at it but it does take time. 

Lindy in Melbourne, Australia


----------



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

DeeDeeF said:


> I watch tv and knit all the time BUT it has to be something simple without any increases decreases yarn overs or combinations there of. Anything that requires a lot of counting or concentration I have to look at and count and focus!


Definetly me, I agree with DeeDeeF.


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

I take my knitting to the movies, I can knit in the dark. Or at night in the car (as long as I'm not the one driving!).

I save up my stockinette no-brainer projects for times like these.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

loriekennedy said:


> i knit and watch tv also but mainly k & p


Now what's your secret for reading KP and knitting at the same time?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Sit knit stress less said:


> Reading and watching TV while knitting English style is normal for me so long as its a simple knit/purl pattern- wish I could read KP and knit but need both hands to knit and a third for flicking about on KP ^_^ !


This is me!


----------



## berlinge (May 4, 2011)

HI
I knit Continental Style and I do not have to look what I do.
I knitting also for 68 Years. It comes with time that you can knit also with out looking. So be just happy that you learn to knit and give on happy to it.


----------



## dart (Jul 6, 2011)

I knit Continental also and can knit and purl with out looking if the pattern is not too involved. I also can crochet without looking if the pattern is not too complicated. I think that for many of us it depends on the specific project, and how many times we have done it.


----------



## Sue H (Mar 23, 2011)

I knit Continental, and can knit in the dark, while watching TV, and traveling. I find it comes in handy while travelling cuz I can still talk with everyone in the car and still keep my hands busy. No fancy stitches, tho!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have knitted Continental style for almost 50 years and there are times when I can knit and not look but of course it is one of those "mindless" patterns. It is posible..


----------



## Cables and Lace (Dec 20, 2011)

Chrissy said:


> katkarma said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a very new knitter (3 yrs), self taught first English style, then when it seemed so slow (compared to crochet) I taught myself continental style. Occasionally I see where some folks can knit away without looking at their work, how do they do that???? Are they English style knitters because I can't for the life of me do it Continental style??s
> ...


I agree. I am with you on that one. Yes that makes me too knitting for 60 yrs and more intense after I retired.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

I can if it is just knit and purl. I am a thrower.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

I will never forget watching my girlfriend knit... she throws her yarn and doesn't look at what she's doing. If I hadn't seen it myself, I wouldn't believe it. Her hubby is in a militia group that does civil war era re-enactments and part of the costume is argyle socks - and his were hand-knit by his wife who watched tv while she did it. I can't say that she never looked, but it was just a glance here and there. Simply amazing!


----------



## Craftsmith (Nov 3, 2011)

I also knit while reading. English style without letting go the right hand needle. I cannot bear to read or watch tv without something to do with my hands!! It did take a bit of practise though.


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

I also "knit tv" doing continental. With more practice it.s possible to do complicated work, think about knitters with visual limitations or blind.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

same here knit and tv at the same time has to be something simple or a short repeat of the pattern


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

katkarma said:


> Wonderful explanation lostarts!!!! There must not be a way to do it Continental. I am trying to do a ruffle scarf English method because of my broken left wrist, its very slow, but at least it helps with my knitting 'withdrawal' and I got to thinking how do folks do this without looking at it...now you've explained it to me....
> 
> Thanks,
> Noreen


Noreen I knit continental and do not always look at the work. Plain knitting or ribbing. I agree with Lostarts that you feel the stitches on the needle and you can feel when you have the yarn caught in the pick. Start with the knitting held down a little further away from you without distractions for a few practice sessions so you can get the "feel" of it. I never could do it english throwing without looking but when I learned continental it became very natural not to look as I crocheted huge continuous granny square afghans without looking and and continental is closer to crochet in how it is held and done than english style is. I am not near as good at it as some knitting friends of mine. Who can knit very quickly under the table while in meetings with no one knowing that she is knitting.


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

lostarts said:


> I throw with my right hand and knit while watching TV, reading a book, etc.


me, too. I have knit at the movies, in the car, etc.


----------



## sherimorphis (Oct 11, 2011)

katkarma said:


> I'm a very new knitter (3 yrs), self taught first English style, then when it seemed so slow (compared to crochet) I taught myself continental style. Occasionally I see where some folks can knit away without looking at their work, how do they do that???? Are they English style knitters because I can't for the life of me do it Continental style??s
> 
> Opinions, experiences please.....
> 
> Noreen (currently with a broken left wrist, so I've been doing a lot of reading and studying until I can hold my needles again)


I think it takes years...I can't do a lace pattern, but can definitely do K2 P2 stuff, St st, but occasionally I do check my work...don't like tinking!
Sheri


----------



## Sparrowface (Dec 23, 2011)

English for me, can watch tv or read but mainly stocking stitch


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

I knit Continental style and often knit while watching TV or participating inb a meeting. I wouldn't be able to sit through a meeting without knitting, Hiwever, I always bring "idiot knitting" to a meeting. Anything simple requiring just k&p or perhaps basket weave or moss stitch.Of course, if a controversial subject is being discussed the way I feel on the subject is pretty evident by the way and speed in which I jab my needles!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I knit Continental style also. I used to take my knitting to meetings when I worked and sit and knit without looking but it was simple work ie:stockingnette stitch on a toddler sweater pullup that reqires rows of plain knitting. Gets me through the boring part when I do it while watching TV or at meetings.


----------



## giasabine (Mar 26, 2012)

It is possible to knit continental blind. I have been doing it for decades. No problem, as long as it is fairly simple and there are no cable needles involved. Then I definitely have to look.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

I knit while I watch TV, but I am watching my hands, and just listening to the TV, and looking at it when I finish a row. I have tried not to look at my hands, but sometimes the yarn splits, so I don't even try that now, same with crocheting.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I can knit without looking, at certain projects. I do neck warmers with k2, p2, round and round with a circular needle. I can feel the texture, and I get into a rhythm. So I can even take that project to a movie. I can do brims of hats that are k2, p2, also, but I have to be sure I don't make them too long. With the neck warmers, I have a lot of leeway how long to make them. 

And I can do stockinette stitch without looking, either straight or round, because of the texture. That is, I can tell if I am on the knit side or the purl side.
Carol K in OH


----------



## missblu (Mar 5, 2011)

I knit 'Continental' style. Like the other ladies, it has to be the simple st ockinette stitch. Must pay attention when following a pattern. 

It does take practice. Dropped many a stitch, picking them up on the next row. It does take practice, but before you know it you are no longer watching what you're doing.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

katkarma said:


> Ok -- I know folks do it, but are they doing it Continental or English style?????
> 
> Noreen


I've seen people do it both ways. I knit continental (over 40 years) and don't often have to look.


----------



## knittermimi (Feb 22, 2012)

I do a lot of straight knitting/purling without looking. I use both English (throw) and Continental. When making Selbuvotter gloves I have to use both methods, one yarn in each hand. Then I have to watch for color changes and stranding. But I have been a listener more than watcher all my life. (In group discussions back in college, with the permission of the instructor, I would knit.)


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

I learned to knit English Style..right hand thrower..
Then years later I taught myself to knit Continential Style..being a crocheter and knitter of 50+ years the Continential just seemed right as I hold my thread in my left hand for both knitting and crocheting...and I can do mindless crocheting or knitting while watching TV...your fingers will feel each stitch..
Hey..there are many blind knitters...you may want to ask some of them?


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

hi, I knit continental and I don't look if its simple like the others said. I only have 5 percent vision so I do a lot of things by feeling, and I feel automatically where the stitches are after so many years of knitting. I think if you continue to knit you will get to feel how things should feel after a while.


----------



## aquarius21152 (May 15, 2011)

I can knit ribbing, garter stitch, and stockinette stitch without looking at my knitting, but always pay attention when doing a pattern.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

What is 'throwing'?

I knit what I assume is English style, being English, and as most other people say, I can knit without looking if it's simple. I always knit in front of the tv as otherwise I get bored and do sometimes forget how many rows I've done. I'm an experienced knitter in that I've been knitting for nearly 60 years but I still knit at a very basic level.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

After much practice, you can learn to knit, any style, with minimal looking. 

My Mom takes a drawing class at the Senior Center and I sit in the lobby and knit. One gentleman seems fascinated with my knitting and has said 'her fingers know what to do without her brain telling them'. It is an exaggeration but close to the truth.


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

American, and I do knit without looking but have to take a peak every few stitches.


----------



## norseknit (Mar 26, 2012)

I learned to knit as a child in Norway - Continental style or Nordic which is what I teach. Using only thumbs and index fingers, you never have to let go of your needles, so it is easy to do by feel rather than sight. Try it, you might like it! Look at some you-tube pictures of continental style knitting until you can hold the needles comfortably, then use your thumbs to keep track of the stitches while your index fingers move the yarn and new stitches over to the right hand needle. Close your eyes and do it again.

My Nook is a great help when reading and knitting which I do all the time. No pages to turn.... Only danger is sock feet that are too long or sleeves that go around the body......


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I can knit or crochet without looking if it's an easy pattern - I can "feel" the loops of yarn and know what to do. Plus, I use patterns over and over so much that I know what to do without looking.I guess it comes from years and years of both knitting and crocheting.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

I believe that I knit continental. I knit while watching TV glancing once in a while. I have been know to do many things while watching TV including reading, quilting. Years ago when I went back to school, I use to have the TV on while doing homework and studying.

My husband doesn't understand that you don't have to glaring at the screen to understand what is going on in the show except for Dancing with the Stars which has to be seen.


----------



## ollie (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi - I followed Elizabeth Zimmermann's advice - did one stitch with my eyes closed, examined the stitch, found it to be just fine and so did another one. Then, practice, practice, practice. It took some time to learn to do it in both the English and Continental styles, but I can now chat with my grandchildren and knit! A skill well worth developing. However - it's a thing to do on a simple part of a pattern.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

I can't watch tv without doing something, usually knitting or ironing....old guilt pressure that one shouldn't be doing something that might be pleasurable! I knit, English style, plain, aran, some lace, etc....but then I'm probably on the computer and playing scrabble as well, as my husband, a supreme mono-tasker, will affirm. He once tried to teach me to play chess, but by the time he made a move, I had knit a multitude of sweaters, had 4 children, whom I also clothed and learned to machine knit!


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

katkarma said:


> Ok -- I know folks do it, but are they doing it Continental or English style?????
> 
> Noreen


I knit both English and Continental (I originally learned English and I revert to that when I'm doing something tricky or difficult) and I can knit without really watching what I'm doing equally well, either English or Continental -- but it has to be something simple. When I have to count or knit in the back, cable or increase or decrease, I have to look at what I'm doing.

Also, even when I THINK I'm doing fine without looking, I need to glance back every dozen stitches or so to be sure I haven't split a yarn or lost a stitch.


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

Lynda from Watford said:


> What is 'throwing'?
> 
> I knit what I assume is English style, being English, and as most other people say, I can knit without looking if it's simple. I always knit in front of the tv as otherwise I get bored and do sometimes forget how many rows I've done. I'm an experienced knitter in that I've been knitting for nearly 60 years but I still knit at a very basic level.


throwing is another term for English style, as opposed to continental. in English or throwing, the working yarn is held in the right hand, & the right hand 'loops' or 'throws' it around the left needle [this is the method i also use]. i've seen people do continental - the working yarn is held in the left hand - but i don't know how it's done after that. looks weird to me, tho!
if you google them, you can see youtube videos of each style.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

I can do simple things English (haven't gotten good enough at Continental to even try!), but if the pattern is a little more complicated like the Spectra scarf I'm knitting now that has color changes and short rows, I do check my knitting every now and then. If I don't check, I tend to get an extra row in somewhere and have to tear it out. I'm doing the Summit Shawl and I find I can't watch TV. 

I've found I do better if I listen to an audio book while doing the more complicated patterns. That way I can keep my eyes on my knitting.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

One of the ladies at my LYS has a little bag holding her yarn around her waist - she walks around the shop helping people and never misses a stitch!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Can knit English while watching tv but don't dare try anything with a pattern.


----------



## Jan L (Sep 10, 2011)

I was in a doctor's office for a pre-op appointment for a thumb joint replacement. I was knitting a hat for charity and visiting with DH. The receptionist asked me what I was making. When I told her she said,"You haven't looked at your work in 15 minutes. I've been watching you." I'm sure I looked down before then, but on a knit in the round hat, it's not too difficult. I was knitting English. I had to keep my thumb immobile for 3 days and then I was allowed to use it as much as the cast would allow. I went back to knitting. It was awkward and slow. I had to take breaks if it hurt, but at least I was knitting. When they took the cast off, I was supposed to have 6 weeks of physical therapy. My range of motion was so good, they cancelled the therapy. Knitting to the rescue.


----------



## knitfan (Dec 10, 2011)

I recently found myself trying to finish a stocking cap (k2,p2) in the car, in the dark, using dark yarn, and continetal (picking) style knitting. Was able to do it!


----------



## knitfan (Dec 10, 2011)

I recently found myself trying to finish a stocking cap (k2,p2) in the car, in the dark, using dark yarn, and continetal (picking) style knitting. Was able to do it!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I can't keep track of anything if the tv is going. I don't have to look at every K stitch or P stitch but I really have to concentrate on my work.. I have gotten to where I don't care much for tv anyway... and there is no way I could read and knit at the same time... my brain just doesn't work that way... I have been told that the dyslexics brain works twice as hard as everyone elses because we have to think extra hard to see it the correct way.. I guess that is all this poor brain can handle...LOL


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

Celt Knitter said:


> I can't watch tv without doing something, usually knitting or ironing....old guilt pressure that one shouldn't be doing something that might be pleasurable! I knit, English style, plain, aran, some lace, etc....but then I'm probably on the computer and playing scrabble as well, as my husband, a supreme mono-tasker, will affirm. He once tried to teach me to play chess, but by the time he made a move, I had knit a multitude of sweaters, had 4 children, whom I also clothed and learned to machine knit!


AMEN! Well said! So funny!


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

It just takes time, practice and patience. I knit the continential way and have no problems looking away from my project, but, I have been knitting for 40 years.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

I knit continental withut looking


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

lostarts said:


> I throw with my right hand and knit while watching TV, reading a book, etc.
> 
> I keep track of my stitches with the index finger of my left hand. I always have that finger on the stitch closest to the point of the left needle. That's how I know where to put the point of the right needle.
> 
> ...


I knit continental but in a way, very similarly to Jo.
I coil the yarn around my left index finger and keep track of my stitches with my left middle finger and that way I can feel where to put the tip of the right needle.

I taught myself to knit "blind" by looking away for a stitch or two at a time. Just practice and you'll find you can do it, too. I'm trying to teach myself to knit while walking but also not looking, I broke my leg last year and am terrified of falling.

Having said that, I can only do simple knit and purl while watching t.v. or reading and had to tink a bit last night because I split a couple of stitches!
:roll:


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

katkarma said:


> I'm a very new knitter (3 yrs), self taught first English style, then when it seemed so slow (compared to crochet) I taught myself continental style. Occasionally I see where some folks can knit away without looking at their work, how do they do that???? Are they English style knitters because I can't for the life of me do it Continental style??s
> 
> Opinions, experiences please.....
> 
> Noreen (currently with a broken left wrist, so I've been doing a lot of reading and studying until I can hold my needles again)


Practice, practice, practice. I can knit without looking, but I've been knitting for 50 years. If I'm working a new pattern stitch, or a complex one, though, I still need to look once in a while.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

I knit combined continental and can knit without looking as long as it doesn't require decreases, cables, etc. Just took a lot of practice but it's come in very handy.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I do it the Continental way.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I can do it if it is simply knitting. I use the continental style. Patterns do require me to look at my work.


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

I am a continental knitter. I often watch TV and knit. It all depends on what I am doing. If it is straight knit and purl, I don't have to look at my work continuosly. Now if I am working a pattern stitch that is different.I must watch what I am doing.


----------



## mrsknitssocks (Jan 3, 2012)

I knit Continental and can do basic stitches without looking. I feel the stitches much like another knitter posted. I loved the comment about socks, been close to doing that when a passenger on a car trip. The miles fly by.


----------



## hoosiergurl (Jul 7, 2011)

I knit continental and I can knit without looking like the.others only when there isn't a complicated pattern. I started about two and a half years ago self taught and I.learned first by the throw/English and taught myself both ways for when I advanced to two colors which I finally did yay!


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

i dream while i knit


----------



## Ronniej (Mar 8, 2012)

I have gotten to where I can do it by feel. Unless, I am doing a difficult row that I need to look at and manipulate stitches.


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Clelita said:


> I also "knit tv" doing continental. With more practice it.s possible to do complicated work, think about knitters with visual limitations or blind.


This was in my thoughts when I posted the question, since I will be 70 in May, old age is creeping up on me and if I lost my eyesight I would still want to knit or crochet to pass the time. If no one answered doing it Continental, I was going to re-think my methods! I will just have to keep practicing and hope for the best!!!

So many interesting comments, thanks everyone!!!

Noreen


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I can knit (continental) without looking, but I my purl stitches--not so much. It needs to be quite a plain 0pattern and yarn for me, however.


----------



## knit1zet2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I knit without looking both throwing and picking. It comes with practice. Basically, my fingers got used to how it feels, and after awhile I could feel when something wasn't right. Now when I knit without looking I'm monitoring the feel of it. Don't know if that helps you.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

Noreen--I've had a broken wrist, thanks to one of my students, and I know how painful it can be. At that time, I wasn't knitting though, thank goodness, as I would have been even more frustrated than I was!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I knit continental & can do some of my stitches while watching TV, if they're straightforward. That's where I knit the chemo hats for charity. If I need to think & focus, I do that more during the day with music on in the background. But yes, katkarma, you can knit continental style without looking.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

I can knit while watching TV and I knit the continental style. I keep my finger close to end of needle so I know what I'm doing.


----------



## noniforever (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi, I am a Norene also - just spelled differently. I don't know what style of knitting that I do - I'm 76 & my grandmother taught me. I don't have to look while I knit except in difficult patterns. I taught myself by just feeling the stitches on the left hand needle. Now I have made a stand to hold a book so I could knit also. Haven't tried it yet.


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

> Noreen I knit continental and do not always look at the work............Start with the knitting held down a little further away from you without distractions for a few practice sessions so you can get the "feel" of it. I never could do it english throwing without looking but when I learned continental it became very natural not to look as I crocheted huge continuous granny square afghans without looking and and continental is closer to crochet in how it is held and done than english style is. I am not near as good at it as some knitting friends of mine. Who can knit very quickly under the table while in meetings with no one knowing that she is knitting.


Thanks so much for this info....I'm also a crocheter before knitting, so the yarn always felt strange in my right hand and I do pick my stitches instead of wrapping at all.

Very helpful,
Noreen


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

I knit continental style and when I'm working stocking stitch or ribbing I often find I am watching TV and not looking at my work. Just muscle memory I think.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Knit without looking, English style, even some lace patterns if it's already ingrained into my brain. Just look down every once in awhile.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Well I cannot knit without looking at even the most simple work.I read here about someone who knits in a dark theater.I just can't do it.


----------



## Queenmum (Dec 3, 2011)

My mother could go to the movies, watch the show, and knit socks including turning the heel. Me? Not in 100 years.


----------



## justquiltin (Mar 26, 2012)

It just takes time and practice - you learn to sort of knit by "feel". I can do it both continental and english style if it's a fairly basic thing - using stitch markers to alert me where I have to pay attention.


----------



## lovethewaterandknitting (May 9, 2011)

I have a friend who is COMPLETELY blind and believe it or not, she knits beautifully. She can knit anything! Amazing.


----------



## marieannetowells (Jan 16, 2012)

I was knitting last week watching tv and I ended up messing the pattern and I could not get it back no matter how much I tried and I ripped out several rows--so I will not do that again as I had to take the whole sweater out and I was past the underarm. I ended up crochetting one which I am going to post shortly. I can only knit , purl without looking patterns .


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

katkarma said:


> I'm a very new knitter (3 yrs), self taught first English style, then when it seemed so slow (compared to crochet) I taught myself continental style. Occasionally I see where some folks can knit away without looking at their work, how do they do that???? Are they English style knitters because I can't for the life of me do it Continental style??s
> 
> Opinions, experiences please.....
> 
> Noreen (currently with a broken left wrist, so I've been doing a lot of reading and studying until I can hold my needles again)


I knit English (can't get the hang of Continental) And I can knit by the feel to some extent.. I can be knitting away and looking around.. A while back, sitting at an airport I was knitting away and realized a guy was staring at me.. I finally smiled and he said "How do you do that? How do you knit without looking?" I laughed and said I'd didn't really have to think about it any more. I make hundreds of hats in a year, knitting in a circle isn't brain surgery to me.. Sometimes a hat gets longer in the crown than what I plan because I slip the marker without thinking and next thing I know I'm halfway around the row..

:lol:


----------



## barbdpayne (Jan 24, 2011)

I can knit without looking for short periods doing English style for garter or stockinette but I stop to check my work after every row and sometimes while in the row cause I find I can easily split the yarn or knit into the wrong part of the stitch and that causes a definite change in how the stitch looks amongst its sister stitches- and it drives me crazy. Looking while knitting is less time consuming than thinking or frogging and reknitting!


----------



## alisonc (Nov 28, 2011)

If there's something good on the tele I knit,occasionally checking my work but without the tele I crochet


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

I sometimes knit without looking...it used to fascinate my first husband...you just get into a groove, put yourself on auto-pilot, and take off.


----------



## illusionsbydonna (Mar 24, 2012)

grandmann said:


> loriekennedy said:
> 
> 
> > i knit and watch tv also but mainly k & p
> ...


I'm doing it right now..As soon as I sit down in this chair I pick up the knitting.. Mine is a business, so I'm usually on a time limit to get something done.. I have to knit and surf at the same time.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

Queenmum said:


> My mother could go to the movies, watch the show, and knit socks including turning the heel. Me? Not in 100 years.


The friend who taught me to knit when I was in college (early 60s) supposedly knit argyle socks in the movies. :shock: I never went with her so I can't confirm that; at the time I didn't know enough about knitting to understand how incredible that was.

I also once saw a photograph of Joy Davidman (C. S. Lewis' wife) sitting in a lawn chair working on a sweater and reading a book. I can watch TV and knit, but never could I read and knit.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I knit like "lostarts" and rarely look at my knitting unless it is very complicated pattern. I use the little plastic rings as markers so when the index finger of my left hand touches it I know it is time to look and do something.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

katkarma said:


> I'm a very new knitter (3 yrs), self taught first English style, then when it seemed so slow (compared to crochet) I taught myself continental style. Occasionally I see where some folks can knit away without looking at their work, how do they do that???? Are they English style knitters because I can't for the life of me do it Continental style??s
> 
> Opinions, experiences please.....
> 
> Noreen (currently with a broken left wrist, so I've been doing a lot of reading and studying until I can hold my needles again)


Oh Noreen, I am so sorry about your broken wrist! I presume you are right handed? Did you break your right or left wrist? If you are right handed and knit continental style, can you wrap the year around your index finger of the left hand and crochet with your right hand. At least that would give you a wee feel of accomplishing something with yarn. I seem to have a facility for breaking fingers! I've had to become creative and that's why I mention this not because I am insensitive. For some reason working with yarn helps calm me. Reading just gets my creative juices going and I feel more frustrated because I can't do anything.

Bests,
marilyn


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

katkarma said:


> Clelita said:
> 
> 
> > I also "knit tv" doing continental. With more practice it.s possible to do complicated work, think about knitters with visual limitations or blind.
> ...


When in May will you be 70 Noreen? I will be 70 May 9th and I share your concerns about eyesight! My husband reads a lot of things for me already but the man can knit for me (((ggg so I too am trying to learn to knit by feel. 
marilyn


----------



## Passionetta (Mar 30, 2011)

katkarma ~ I hope you don't switch back to throwing your yarn just to be able to knit without looking at your fingers. I knit Continental and always, always, always knit while watching TV. I can't stand to watch TV without knitting. But I still watch my knitting. It only takes a quick glance to keep up with any show. And I discovered that I learn more about football games by Listening than my husband does by watching. A quick glance and a lot of listening gives you a lot of information.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> After much practice, you can learn to knit, any style, with minimal looking.
> 
> My Mom takes a drawing class at the Senior Center and I sit in the lobby and knit. One gentleman seems fascinated with my knitting and has said 'her fingers know what to do without her brain telling them'. It is an exaggeration but close to the truth.


I know just what you mean. I get Grandma duty to take the grands to the cabana/pool here in Sacramento. I wait under a tree and crochet while the grands are doing swim lessons or whatever. [They are old enough!] Anyhow a little boy came up and sat in front of me for a very long time. He didn't say a word! [I crochet pumpkin lollipop covers for charity to give away at Halloween] The boys mom came up and told her son to move that he was being rude. He said, "Mom she does magic. Watch this! She takes that stick, [a wooded crochet hook] twists that string and it turns into a pumpkin." I forgot to mention that I crochet without looking so I can watch the children. 
marilyn


----------



## nannyshopper (Mar 4, 2012)

I knit english style and can knit without looking I knit while watching television


----------



## Leland Sandy (Aug 24, 2011)

You can tat? How did you learn? I have always been able to learn anything if I have decent instructions but tatting completely baffles me.

To answer the original question, I have knit Continental for many years but can't do it completely without knitting even if it's straight knitting. I have to check.



susanmos2000 said:


> I can tat without watching my hands, but I've never learned to knit that way. I used to think this was a major flaw in my technique, but I've since learned that lots of people have to watch their fingers.


----------



## mac4kids (Mar 26, 2012)

I knit without looking and knit in the dark continental style. 

All I have to do is keep a count in me head and I get in a rhythm.

When you recover from your broken wrist knitting helps with rehab. Had a bad break a few years back on my right wrist and getting back to knitting helped me get my movement and strength back.


----------



## Reezy (Nov 5, 2011)

Marilyn....your story about the little boy and his fascination with your crochet project that turned "into a pumpkin" made my day. I chuckled out loud. Love it. Thank you for sharing ... ~Reezy



Marilyn K. said:


> LilgirlCA said:
> 
> 
> > After much practice, you can learn to knit, any style, with minimal looking.
> ...


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

katkarma said:


> Ok -- I know folks do it, but are they doing it Continental or English style?????
> 
> Noreen


Possibly both. I do have the tv on but when something interesting in the program comes on I have to stop. I imagine those who have been knitting for a very long time can knit and watch tv


----------



## gego123 (Sep 18, 2011)

I knit English style and if it is plain knitting (unfortunately not the purl row yet), I can knit and read a book. However, I have been knitting since the age of 5 and I am now in my 80's.


----------



## bjgrafe (Mar 26, 2012)

As long as it is simple I don't have to look - I knit continental.


----------



## margie1992 (Apr 27, 2011)

English Style the way my Mum taught me.


----------



## CalifJane (Jul 28, 2011)

I knit continental style and can knit watching TV. I usually don't knit very complicated items but check myself every few rows. I liked the idea of putting a marker when there is a change such as a few purls stitches, will try that


----------



## muth_miller (Mar 7, 2011)

I do it Continental style but I have been knitting for 58 years. It just becomes second nature when you do just k & p. Nanette


----------



## SDKATE57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I have bifocals, so I knit with the bottom part and watch other things with the top....that way I can do two things at once, LOL. It's called multi tasking. I thought all women could do it!


----------



## Marzoli (Mar 7, 2011)

No! Gotta look! I can look back and forth at the tv and knit, but if it's very complicated-----no way.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

katkarma said:


> I'm a very new knitter (3 yrs), self taught first English style, then when it seemed so slow (compared to crochet) I taught myself continental style. Occasionally I see where some folks can knit away without looking at their work, how do they do that???? Are they English style knitters because I can't for the life of me do it Continental style??s
> 
> Opinions, experiences please.....
> 
> Noreen (currently with a broken left wrist, so I've been doing a lot of reading and studying until I can hold my needles again)


One lady in our group is blind and knits and crochets, nicely. I've seen her work. I also had a great aunt, who in her old age was blind and still managed to knit us kids white socks! She used the continental style WITH DPNs! Yes, knitting without looking can be done.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I do what they call picking I think, which seems to be a variant of Continental only it is done with my right hand. My hands do not leave the needle to throw the yarn. Hence, when I am doing basic stitches like garter, stockinette, things like that, I can do it without looking. As others have said, if there are any other stitches like YO, PSSO, S2KP, decreasing, BO, etc. I have to focus as well to keep my rows and stitches correct, especially at the areas of any lace work, cables, etc. Don't be discouraged if you have to look.. you are not alone! I think only the ones that they call master or expert knitter's can do it without looking.


----------



## lisasbear (Sep 26, 2011)

I knit continental without looking.


----------



## knittingbee (Jan 18, 2011)

I have knit for many years English and can do simple stockinette with no increases or decreases and watch TV. I recently switched to Continental due to arthritis and now I have to watch my needles. I think as I practice more in Continental I will be able to do it without watching. I bet you will too as you become more comfortable with the method and knitting in general. Keep on knitting!


----------



## knitterbee (Jul 21, 2011)

I too, knit continental, and usually am not looking. The more complicated the pattern, the more I have to look. I don't watch tv without doing something else, can't just sit there. I like having my knitting to look at when there is something I don't want to look at on the tv (like wounds, autopsies, etc in crime shows).

I recently started using crochet thread rings for my markers and noticed that they can't be felt so can be missed. I started doing that because I like the tiny ones and most are lost or broken. (Hubby is great at finding them though. A few days ago he found one right in the middle of my chair when gdaughter got off that I had lost several weeks ago! Where was it during those weeks, since it wasn't on the chair!)


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

I can knit without looking, basic kinit and purl . English style.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm a thrower. When I'm at lunch at work I knit, read the paper and watch TV. But it has to be something fairly simple.


----------



## susanb (Nov 10, 2011)

Do it continental and I have been reading and knitting for years.


----------



## susanb (Nov 10, 2011)

Do it continental and I have been reading and knitting for years.


----------



## grandmadawn (Sep 4, 2011)

English, like Kathy, I've had to frog because my knitting goes faster during exciting bits on TV or in the performance - I've knit a sweater in the theatre at a play and at symphony concerts.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I crochet and I can crochet without looking.
But, it is only in the certain parts that I can do that.
If I can feel the hole and have a certain pattern.
I can do the basic mile a minute strip without looking at all.
But, then I have to look to see where the stitches
go in row 2 around that strip.
Dick


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I am one of those who can talk, knit, and watch tv all at the same time. If the pattern is a fancy lace pattern then I will leave out the talking. And yes, I can do it all without watching what I am doing all the time. It drives some people wacko to watch me, but I have been doing this since I was 8 years old. If you keep at it you will be able to do it also.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

katkarma said:


> Wonderful explanation lostarts!!!! There must not be a way to do it Continental. I am trying to do a ruffle scarf English method because of my broken left wrist, its very slow, but at least it helps with my knitting 'withdrawal' and I got to thinking how do folks do this without looking at it...now you've explained it to me....
> 
> Thanks,
> Noreen


Oh, sorry about your wrist. I broke mine the end of January, but it didn't affect my knitting, although I didn't do as much - awkward with the brace and all. I hope you didn't have to have a cast. Surprised the docotr's staff when I would come in with my knitting - have to do something besides read for 3 hours! Every appt. at least 3 hrs waiting.


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

katkarma said:


> Wonderful explanation lostarts!!!! There must not be a way to do it Continental. I am trying to do a ruffle scarf English method because of my broken left wrist, its very slow, but at least it helps with my knitting 'withdrawal' and I got to thinking how do folks do this without looking at it...now you've explained it to me....
> 
> Thanks,
> Noreen


Oh, sorry about your wrist. I broke mine the end of January, but it didn't affect my knitting, although I didn't do as much - awkward with the brace and all. I hope you didn't have to have a cast. Surprised the docotr's staff when I would come in with my knitting - have to do something besides read for 3 hours! Every appt. at least 3 hrs waiting.


----------



## mclafl99 (Jan 18, 2012)

I knit continental and read or watch tv at the same time (get a lot done that way!...and it goes so much faster). I also use markers if I have a complicated stitch or special increases to warn me to pay attention.


----------



## Janiceknit (Jan 23, 2012)

English style. I hope to be able to knit continental style without looking, but I'm not there yet.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh I really feel for you think I would go crazy if I couldn't knit heres a suggestion use a knitters belt to hold your work that way you only need one hand to knit
I knit english but then i am not fond of crochet although i can do it but i find like the others simpler things or a memorized pattern are best because i find myself speeding up especially with fast music and sometimes my tension changes ie tighter with a mystery or drama
I can knit continental but for me the enjoyment of knitting comes first not the speed


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

donmaur said:


> Oh I really feel for you think I would go crazy if I couldn't knit heres a suggestion use a knitters belt to hold your work that way you only need one hand to knit
> I knit english but then i am not fond of crochet although i can do it but i find like the others simpler things or a memorized pattern are best because i find myself speeding up especially with fast music and sometimes my tension changes ie tighter with a mystery or drama
> I can knit continental but for me the enjoyment of knitting comes first not the speed


What is a Knitters belt?


----------



## stanshoney (Mar 9, 2012)

I do it Continental style. Has to be fairly simple as others have said. I'm now doing a sweater in mosaic stitch and can do it by feel while watching TV.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

If I am just knitting and purling, I can knit without looking. Do this a lot if I am riding with someone; I look at the country side.
If I am working on an intricate pattern, I have to look at what I am doing. Norita


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

I knit english style and can knit by feel, very handy when power fails, or on car trips at night! I need to watch only if the pattern is complicated. I usually use circulars or double points.


----------



## tinka (Sep 10, 2011)

I knit continental style and watch TV or my kids at sport practices. Of course mainly k and p.


----------



## lyn H (Mar 2, 2012)

I have never tried continental stile and dont know what the difference is can someone explain please


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

check out these videos to see the difference:
English/throw




Continental


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

katkarma said:


> I'm a very new knitter (3 yrs), self taught first English style, then when it seemed so slow (compared to crochet) I taught myself continental style. Occasionally I see where some folks can knit away without looking at their work, how do they do that???? Are they English style knitters because I can't for the life of me do it Continental style??s
> 
> Opinions, experiences please.....
> 
> Noreen (currently with a broken left wrist, so I've been doing a lot of reading and studying until I can hold my needles again)


I was taught to knit by my Mother and Sister when I was 9 yrs. old. I loved it so much, I used to practice knitting with my eyes closed to show myself I could still knit if I went blind. Fast forward to the present: I walk and knit. I've only fallen twice (I stepped in a pothole once and I stepped on the uneven side of the road once!) I also knit while watching TV or when on long road trips. I usually try to do simpler patterns for these times. By the way, I have been knitting over 50 years.


----------



## lyn H (Mar 2, 2012)

you should never knit and drive! :lol:


----------



## bizzy (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi Katkarma. Was reading how you are attemptng to knit with your broken left wrist. I saw a video on youtube a couple of days ago by 'The Yarn Harlot', demonstrating Irish Cottage Knitting. She uses this method for speed, but I think it would be helpful for you, as there is almost no movement from her left hand. Interesting video either way.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

lyn H said:


> I have never tried continental stile and dont know what the difference is can someone explain please


In continental knitting everything is exactly the same except you hold the yarn in your left hand. The advantage is that it can be MUCH faster when doing ribbing or any time you are frequently switching between knit and purl. You don't have to "break your rhythm" to bring the yarn to the front or to the back [I call that part "throwing"] b/c you can just move your index finger a bit to bring the yarn between the needles. To knit I just reach through the stitch and snag the yarn with the right needle and pull it through. For purling I need to use my left index finger to wrap the yarn, but it all happens with much more economy of movement and it is possible to develop greater speed.

I will add here that when I knit English style, I let go of the right needle to wrap the yarn around it with every stitch...... and people whose fingers are undoubtedly nimbler than mine are able to keep hold of the right needle while reaching all the way around the tip with the yarn -- they are probably much faster at English style knitting than I am.

All of the REALLY fast knitters you see on Youtube knit Continental, I've noticed.

To me, though, that the real purpose of knitting is enjoyment, and if going for speed interferes with that, then I've missed the whole point. However, as we become more experienced and develop more comfort and fluidity of movement, we all become faster.


----------



## lyn H (Mar 2, 2012)

thank you for explaining, Imunurse.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Noreen,
Sorry about your wrist! Hope it heals soon.
Re: Knit without looking. I can do it only on mindless garter stitch or small circular knitting such as baby hats. The TV show, ballgame, or outside the car scenery has to be very interesting though!

Re; Knitting with a broken wrist. This trick will only work with straight needles. Try tucking your left needle under your arm. Squeeze the non knitting needle end gently against your body with your elbow. Then hold the right needle at a right angle and knit mainly with your right hand. The left needle just sits there and the right does all the work. You can also put the left needle between your knees so it sticks straight up. You can also use the right angle method, but it will be a little tricky. Good luck!



katkarma said:


> I'm a very new knitter (3 yrs), self taught first English style, then when it seemed so slow (compared to crochet) I taught myself continental style. Occasionally I see where some folks can knit away without looking at their work, how do they do that???? Are they English style knitters because I can't for the life of me do it Continental style??s
> 
> Opinions, experiences please.....
> 
> Noreen (currently with a broken left wrist, so I've been doing a lot of reading and studying until I can hold my needles again)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I do Continental and can knit without looking. As with other people, it is usually with straight k/p.

It is like learning to touch type--remember doing that one? It takes some concentration and practice. I am not that fast with it, but it sure gives my eyes a chance to look in the distance and relax.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

missvix61 said:


> I'm a thrower. When I'm at lunch at work I knit, read the paper and watch TV. But it has to be something fairly simple.


Hey, is your avatar cupcake your design? It looks so familiar to me.


----------



## PattiC (Sep 16, 2011)

I knit cont. style while watching t.v. I have to peek when increasing or decreasing otherwise only have to peek every so often. Been knitting since I was young, so don't know how to tell you how todo it, just a lot of practice.Good Luck!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Are you all saying the English method is the throw method? I am confused. I am a thrower and I tried the continental method in classes years ago and I gave it up. However, I can watch t.v. and throw and as the others it has to be simple knitting like k and p. My wrist and my tendon in my lower arm is giving out and I need to learn to continental now as the throw really does hurt without my brace on it. joe p


----------



## dunottargirl (Oct 29, 2011)

English (or Scottish in my case)style and I can knit plain things without looking all the time. Has it anything to do with the old days when the left needle was in a holder at the waist and only the right hand free to knit?


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

this is how I do it also - by using my left index finger as my "eyes". I knit English style but I think a Continental style knitter could learn to knit without looking just as well as the English style knitter...with time you will gain confidence and perhaps just find yourself not looking at your knitting so much....maybe when you are with another knitter and having a good conversation....who knows


----------



## Virago (Mar 24, 2012)

I just finished the Herb Garden Shawl which is all knit (garter st).I watched a lot of TV without looking at my knitting, just kind of got the feel of the repetitive motion, I've always been a continental knitter. It can be done if the yarn is worsted weight or greater, and the stitches are simple.

However, now I'm working with a cobweb weight mohair (scarf), and I have to look at every stitch.


----------



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

I knit the continental method and knit and watch TV at the same time. I look down here and there and when I come to the end of a row. When I do a complicated pattern I have to pay more attention to my knitting. I like knitting socks with just knitting or a rib knit when I am riding in a car so I can see the scenery. It makes the project go so fast.


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a neighbor (lovely Lady) that is blind and knits, I also think she knits continental.


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Jan L said:


> I had to keep my thumb immobile for 3 days and then I was allowed to use it as much as the cast would allow. I went back to knitting. It was awkward and slow. I had to take breaks if it hurt, but at least I was knitting. When they took the cast off, I was supposed to have 6 weeks of physical therapy. My range of motion was so good, they cancelled the therapy. Knitting to the rescue.


Hurray!!! I decided to try a ruffle scarf with ribbon yarn last night. Since it was so light weight and I used #10 needles to get a better grip, I could at least knit slow but sure, maybe I'll have the same luck as you although I got bad news today at the dr.....3 more weeks instead of two with this contraption on my hand and arm holding my wrist immobile!!!!

Noreen


----------



## pegperson (Jul 20, 2011)

It's amazing how many are 'throwers' and I never realized it till I started reading this forum. I've learned lots from you all and continue to do so. I'm in the middle of knitting a neck warmer for a friend of Jim's so I haul it everywhere. Found myself knitting while talking to the doctor today if that helps but she didn't seem to mind. I've tried doing it in the Continent style but still haven't got the hang of it. I'm slow but it will get finished!


----------



## Flkathie (Dec 21, 2011)

I knit with the combination method which is knitting the continental way but purling the eastern way (i.e. the yarn is wrapped around the needle the opposite of the continental way) holding the yarn in my left hand. I also knit while watching tv and can do it without looking as long as it is simple knits or purls and not to complicated!


----------



## Katz (Jul 3, 2011)

I knit Continental style and read, talk, and watch TV. Like LostArts I track my stitches with my middle finger on the left hand because the yarn is over my index finger.


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

I can only rarely watch tv without busy hands. Usually look at my knitting or other craft project more than I look at the tv but don't feel like I'm missing much most of the time. Will put away the project if the program requires watching, like Nova or Nature or something else with gorgeous photography. Don't have to look at every stitch but then I check my stitch count often. Only knit Continental, which is the way I learned 51 years ago.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

I knit continental and can knit without looking. I'm not sure how to explain it either, except I use my left finger to tell where I am. I think it just takes practice, so don't give up.


----------



## Rhonda-may (Feb 15, 2012)

I've always knitted and watched TV, with something complicated like decreasing on the fronts of cardigans I just write the a simple instruction for the rows each line on a piece of paper and cross it off when completed


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Good morning, Kat...... I am one of those who can knit without looking. I knit CONTINENTAL STYLE. When I was getting ready to have my eye surgery for cataracts, my daughter-in-law told my ophthalmologist that I call it "touch knitting".... the same way I touch type! I found a wonderful YouTube for you!






I learned to knit this way when I was a military dependent in Vienna, Austria and Munich, Germany. I was intrigued by seeing the ladies at the outdoor veggie markets knitting and chatting about their veggies!!.

The best was to learn this is to make a swatch of about 20 or 25 stitches and practice doing this while watching TV or chatting. I took my knitting along when we would go to the movies at the base theater.

It will not take long to learn... and you will love the speed of knitting this way.

Good luck...

MaryAnn


----------



## bevbill-1948 (Jul 27, 2011)

i heard you ladies speak off continetal knitten before how is it done. i do english and watch tv when i just k.and p


----------



## bevbill-1948 (Jul 27, 2011)

i heard you ladies speak off continetal knitten before how is it done. i do english and watch tv when i just k.and p


----------



## bevbill-1948 (Jul 27, 2011)

i heard you ladies speak off continetal knitten before how is it done. i do english and watch tv when i just k.and p


----------



## bevbill-1948 (Jul 27, 2011)

i heard you ladies speak off continetal knitten before how is it done. i do english and watch tv when i just k.and p


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I can knit in the car riding but not crochet. I usually knit sock while riding. As I get motion sick very easily, I feel my stitch with my left fore finger when I put my needle into it. I am an English style knitter. So far, I can knit mostly without looking in the mountains of VT & NH even, without looking! And my DH does not slow down just because he's in the mountains. He drives just like the locals, at the posted speeds. However, when I'm in WV, forget it. I'm on perscription meds for the motion sickness the whole time I'm in the state. I can't do anything in WV except enjoy the view directly in front of me.

We have a blind freind who knits beautifully! Her patterns are on acryllic or plastic braille cards. She does some beautiful baby afghans and booties. 

Tami


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

I also can knit and watch tv. That is one reason I use stitch markers and row counters.


----------



## immunurse (May 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I can knit in the car riding but not crochet. I usually knit sock while riding. As I get motion sick very easily, I feel my stitch with my left fore finger when I put my needle into it. I am an English style knitter. So far, I can knit mostly without looking in the mountains of VT & NH even, without looking! And my DH does not slow down just because he's in the mountains. He drives just like the locals, at the posted speeds. However, when I'm in WV, forget it. I'm on perscription meds for the motion sickness the whole time I'm in the state. I can't do anything in WV except enjoy the view directly in front of me.
> 
> We have a blind freind who knits beautifully! Her patterns are on acryllic or plastic braille cards. She does some beautiful baby afghans and booties.
> 
> Tami


Tami, I have a friend who gets motion sick very easily. She uses those "accupressure" bracelets with a knob that she positions at some exact point on the inside of her wrist. She says they really help a lot. When I once jokingly asked her how much of that might be placebo effect she said, "who cares?"
Have you tried them?


----------



## 123wendy (Jan 24, 2011)

I talk and knit, walk and knit in English style but only simple. If there is a pattern sit quietly and count.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

I have tried the accupressure wristbands while on our cruise and land trip to Alaska. I definitely have a motion sickness problem and also used a very low dose of Dramamine and ginger candy. Not sure which of those worked or if it was a combination of the three but we had an awesome trip and I felt great! And, to return this thread to knitting, I didn't take my knitting as I would have been greatly upset if your luggage was lost! <g>


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

katkarma said:


> I'm a very new knitter (3 yrs), self taught first English style, then when it seemed so slow (compared to crochet) I taught myself continental style. Occasionally I see where some folks can knit away without looking at their work, how do they do that???? Are they English style knitters because I can't for the life of me do it Continental style??s
> 
> Opinions, experiences please.....
> 
> Noreen (currently with a broken left wrist, so I've been doing a lot of reading and studying until I can hold my needles again)


It's a lot of practice and experience, Noreen. After all, the blind can knit and they never see what they are doing, they simply follow the pattern (usually on tape). In fact, with practice you can knit and walk around at the same time. I can do both, and write checks at the same time <G>, even though my husband hasn't caught on to that last yet.


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

A knitters belt goes around your waist is a like a long snake stuffed with kapok or sometime beads. the needle penetrates the fabric and is held in place by the stuffing then you only have to use one hand as the needle is held by the belt. I n the olden days people who knit for a living could walk around and still knit- not sure if you could find one these days but i had a friend whose mom taught her to knit like that and she tucked her needle in a ordinary belt and that seemed to work fine


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

one of my students today said, "you can do that without looking?" i was working on a hat in the round - straight knit stitch, nothing else. i knit english.


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

donmaur said:


> A knitters belt goes around your waist is a like a long snake stuffed with kapok or sometime beads. the needle penetrates the fabric and is held in place by the stuffing then you only have to use one hand as the needle is held by the belt. I n the olden days people who knit for a living could walk around and still knit- not sure if you could find one these days but i had a friend whose mom taught her to knit like that and she tucked her needle in a ordinary belt and that seemed to work fine


I just looked up the "knitting belt", and it was used for DP needles, to help hold them. You can actually still buy them from the Shetland Islands(I think that is what it is) Learn something every time I check the forum


----------



## Sandi1 (Apr 15, 2011)

I knit and purl while sleeping, my DH often wakes me while laughing that I did it again, fell asleep, he and my DD often wonder how I can do that. I'm actually knitting english or throwing my yarn. Anything tougher and I'd have to be awake for that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Immunurse, yes, I've used the compression bracelets, but I wasn't as "fluffy" as I am now. Now they would cut off my circulation, not just stop the nausea! They did work for me some. When in WV, not much helps, including perscription Antivert, which is now available over the counter, but you have to ask for it. I forget what the generic name for it is. 

As for knitting and walking, the lady who owned the LYS that I learned to knit at, can do it. She has also taught several of the other ladies how to knit in the dark. I can knit and talk, knit and watch tv, knit and ride, but I'm not quite co-ordinated enough to knit and walk, though I have tried!


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

Sandi1 said:


> I knit and purl while sleeping, my DH often wakes me while laughing that I did it again, fell asleep, he and my DD often wonder how I can do that. I'm actually knitting english or throwing my yarn. Anything tougher and I'd have to be awake for that.


Ok, dumb question, I have seen it before, but what does DH and DD stand for? I know MIL is mother-in-law, and DIL is daughter-in-law, but can't figure out those.(Took me forever to realize what LYS stood for :lol: )


----------



## laureen227 (Feb 25, 2012)

kathiebee said:


> Sandi1 said:
> 
> 
> > I knit and purl while sleeping, my DH often wakes me while laughing that I did it again, fell asleep, he and my DD often wonder how I can do that. I'm actually knitting english or throwing my yarn. Anything tougher and I'd have to be awake for that.
> ...


dear daughter/dear husband


----------



## kathiebee (Dec 11, 2011)

laureen227 said:


> kathiebee said:
> 
> 
> > Sandi1 said:
> ...


Ha! I thought it might be darling husband, but dear works, and you know they are all dears if they let us do all this needle work!


----------



## bakka98 (May 25, 2011)

I knit without watching continetal style k&p


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> Sandi1 said:
> 
> 
> > I knit and purl while sleeping, my DH often wakes me while laughing that I did it again, fell asleep, he and my DD often wonder how I can do that. I'm actually knitting english or throwing my yarn. Anything tougher and I'd have to be awake for that.
> ...


Dear Husband and Dear Daughter.


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

katkarma said:


> Oh Noreen, I am so sorry about your broken wrist! I presume you are right handed? Did you break your right or left wrist? If you are right handed and knit continental style, can you wrap the year around your index finger of the left hand and crochet with your right hand. At least that would give you a wee feel of accomplishing something with yarn. I seem to have a facility for breaking fingers! I've had to become creative and that's why I mention this not because I am insensitive. For some reason working with yarn helps calm me. Reading just gets my creative juices going and I feel more frustrated because I can't do anything.
> 
> Bests,
> marilyn


 My left wrist is broken and I have an external fixator (torture device) bar held in place with 2 screws in a bone in my hand and 2 in my arm bone halfway to my elbow. Luckily I'm right handed. I tried to crochet first without much luck as it hurt my left hand too much. I then tried to finish a hat on my needles, but it was bulky yarn and also too painful.....not to be daunted I remembered I had ordered some Katia ribbon yarn and decided to try it yesterday. I had to resort to English style as my left hand just did not want to hold the yarn!!! I muddled thru it very slowly, but at least I was doing something!!! I have 3 more skeins, so at least I can knit them up!!! Bad news from the doc yesterday....3 more weeks in this contraption instead of 2!!!! Very depressing...

Thanks Marilyn,
Noreen


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

> When in May will you be 70 Noreen? I will be 70 May 9th and I share your concerns about eyesight! My husband reads a lot of things for me already but the man can knit for me (((ggg so I too am trying to learn to knit by feel.
> marilyn


May 29th.....1942 was a good year!!!!

Noreen


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Passionetta said:


> katkarma ~ I hope you don't switch back to throwing your yarn just to be able to knit without looking at your fingers. I knit Continental and always, always, always knit while watching TV. I can't stand to watch TV without knitting. But I still watch my knitting. It only takes a quick glance to keep up with any show. And I discovered that I learn more about football games by Listening than my husband does by watching. A quick glance and a lot of listening gives you a lot of information.


No my switch back to throwing is only while my left hand is so painful.....I'm much too slow and miss my fast Continental. Thanks to so many on the list I am encouraged that the more I knit, I'll one day knit Continental without looking!!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Try it on something it won't matter on what it looks like. Use a worsted weight that doesn't split easily. Dish cotton would be good. Size 8 or 9 needles, so you can feel both the needles and the yarn. Cast on say, 20 sts. Now get your yarn and fingers in position as you would normally knit. Now close your eyes and knit across. Keep practicing, you will learn to feel each stitch on the needle you are knitting FROM with your index finger. Then you can feel the working needle with the same index finger. It will guide your needle to the stitch. You might be surprised at just how well you can knit without looking with a little practice!


Katkarma, I hope your wrist heals quickly and well, with no complications.

Tami


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

bizzy said:


> Hi Katkarma. Was reading how you are attemptng to knit with your broken left wrist. I saw a video on youtube a couple of days ago by 'The Yarn Harlot', demonstrating Irish Cottage Knitting. She uses this method for speed, but I think it would be helpful for you, as there is almost no movement from her left hand. Interesting video either way.


Thanks bizzy.....I'll look up that video!!!


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Hohjocello said:


> Hi Noreen,
> Sorry about your wrist! Hope it heals soon.
> 
> Re; Knitting with a broken wrist. This trick will only work with straight needles. Try tucking your left needle under your arm. Squeeze the non knitting needle end gently against your body with your elbow. Then hold the right needle at a right angle and knit mainly with your right hand. The left needle just sits there and the right does all the work. You can also put the left needle between your knees so it sticks straight up. You can also use the right angle method, but it will be a little tricky. Good luck!


Ummm...I'll have to play around with this.....my left arm is still quite sore all the way to my shoulder from the tramatic surgery. It sounds possible, but won't know until I try.

Thanks a bunch....


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Wonderful MaryAnn.....thanks for the link.....and as far as touch typing goes....yes I'm one of those two and boy is it ever hard picking thru the letters with one hand! 



Meditation601 said:


> Good morning, Kat...... I am one of those who can knit without looking. I knit CONTINENTAL STYLE. When I was getting ready to have my eye surgery for cataracts, my daughter-in-law told my ophthalmologist that I call it "touch knitting".... the same way I touch type! I found a wonderful YouTube for you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

kathiebee said:


> donmaur said:
> 
> 
> > A knitters belt goes around your waist is a like a long snake stuffed with kapok or sometime beads. the needle penetrates the fabric and is held in place by the stuffing then you only have to use one hand as the needle is held by the belt. I n the olden days people who knit for a living could walk around and still knit- not sure if you could find one these days but i had a friend whose mom taught her to knit like that and she tucked her needle in a ordinary belt and that seemed to work fine
> ...


I believe that you can get knitting belts, and appropriate needles from Schoolhouse Press here in the US.


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Tami......I'll have something to look forward to when this wrist heals....I love learning new things.....

Former Buckeye from 50 years ago!!!
Noreen


----------



## MsJackie (Nov 22, 2011)

I always knit while I watch TV, but I think I watch the knittung as much as the TV. When there's increases or decreases, or counting, I make hatch marks to keep up with where I am.


----------



## Juleen (Jun 3, 2011)

LOL, with all the cactus we have in Arizona, I don't think I want to try to walk and knit! :O)


----------



## Marcia1767 (May 2, 2011)

I can knit continental without looking as long as it is simple knit and purl. No increases yarn overs etc. it took a little practice before I could do a good job, but I am able. Practice, practice, practice!


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

katkarma said:


> Wonderful explanation lostarts!!!! There must not be a way to do it Continental. I am trying to do a ruffle scarf English method because of my broken left wrist, its very slow, but at least it helps with my knitting 'withdrawal' and I got to thinking how do folks do this without looking at it...now you've explained it to me....
> 
> Thanks,
> Noreen


I knit continental and can knit without looking, but doing only very plain knittiing. Just straight stocking stitch.


----------



## tara1877 (Dec 22, 2011)

i can do both with out looking, but i am much slower at English. but i have been knitting longer the other way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I checked out the video link for continental without looking. It's basically what I do but wrapping the yarn with my right hand. You are still feeling the stitches with the left index and thumb, the right needle feeling the thumb and needle, sliding down to the stitch.

Katkarma, do you mind telling me where in middle TN you are? We are headed that way in a few weeks we hope, going to NC. Won't be too far!


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

I'll have to back and check all the msgs....the only video I remember watching was English style using DPNs.

If you can picture a triangle between Nashville, Chattanooga, and Huntsville, AL, we are in the center! Pretty much off the beaten track, have to travel at least an hour to any yarn stores!

Noreen


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

katkarma said:


> Wonderful MaryAnn.....thanks for the link.....and as far as touch typing goes....yes I'm one of those two and boy is it ever hard picking thru the letters with one hand!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, maybe I will get the hang of using the quote reply on here one of these days! Maybe you can figure out what I meant!

Tami


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh thanks Tami.....I was really tired last night and meant to go back to that link this morning......I absolutely love her videos, they are all so clear, slow and explanative! 

As to the quote replies.....you can delete out the parts you don't want, just be sure you have the word quote in brackets at the beginning of the old msg and also at the end with the backslash before it at the end.


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

If your arm is still too inflammed to knit with, try the "knees method". The nonworking needle (left) will point straight up. come into the yarn at a 90 degree angle with your right needle. It will go slowly, but effectively. Good luck. I hope you continue to heal from this trauma.
Joanne



katkarma said:


> Hohjocello said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Noreen,
> ...


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks Joanne - I can hold a needle for awhile with my left hand if I hold it perfectly straight, so this afternoon I decided to go back to the very beginning of the English method to see if I could learn how to wrap the yarn with my right index finger while still keeping my right hand on the needle......never had the patience before so I switched to Contenental! I've got so many interesting ideas from this thread....its really lifted my spirits!

Thanks again....
Noreen


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I have my right arm in a brace now because in the last two years I have injured it. When I have it on my arm feels so good. I switched to the continental method with you all that have the video and I appreciate all of you in your help to change.


----------



## SasZKnitter (Feb 9, 2011)

Watch the new video on this topic just released on:
www.verypink.com
Good luck! SasZKnitter :-D


----------



## Hohjocello (Jul 7, 2011)

HI Noreen,
Isn't it amazing how a little knitting will lift your spirits? Ten years ago I had a multiple tib/fib fracture & the full leg cast to go with it for 9 weeks! Well, knitting saved me & I started an "itty bitty" little hats project for a local children's hospital. Win-Win, and all because of knitting!



katkarma said:


> Thanks Joanne - I can hold a needle for awhile with my left hand if I hold it perfectly straight, so this afternoon I decided to go back to the very beginning of the English method to see if I could learn how to wrap the yarn with my right index finger while still keeping my right hand on the needle......never had the patience before so I switched to Contenental! I've got so many interesting ideas from this thread....its really lifted my spirits!
> 
> Thanks again....
> Noreen


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## katkarma (Apr 20, 2011)

SasZKnitter said:


> Watch the new video on this topic just released on:
> www.verypink.com
> Good luck! SasZKnitter :-D


Do you have a direct link??? I've searched her site (love her videos), but can't find the one you are referring to.

Thanks,
Noreen


----------



## Daisy42 (Jun 16, 2011)

I do it the Continental way, use your fingers to feel and knit w/o looking.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

I have a friend that knits in the movie theater!


----------

